# extremely slow browser game play



## xx. (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi all, 

I have been recommended this site to ask for assistance for a problem that has me baffled. I'm a computer novice i'm afraid so i appologise if i might be a little slow on the uptake :ermm:.

Ok as the title says, i am having problems with a browser game lagging terribly, non game playing sites seem to be working fine, maybe a little delay if i have several sites open at once but this is normal i think? 

I have learn't more about the inner workings of computers in these last 3 days that i knew previously, so far i've done a system refresh, reinstalled flash, cleared caches, defragged disks, cleaned disks, and even closed the midget porn :thumb:.

Like i said i don't know what i'm doing but i have discovered right clicking on start tab has wonderful stuff that might be of assistance in this search for happiness again . Hope there is something that stands out here?

Screenshot by Lightshot

Screenshot by Lightshot

Screenshot by Lightshot

Screenshot by Lightshot

Screenshot by Lightshot

Screenshot by Lightshot

Screenshot by Lightshot

Screenshot by Lightshot

Screenshot by Lightshot

with the game running

Screenshot by Lightshot

Screenshot by Lightshot

Ok thanks for looking at this for me


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

What web browser are you using? Also, have you tried a different browser then what you use?

Do other browser games lag?


----------



## xx. (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi, ty for the welcome.

I'm using firefox, i tried with internet explorer and still has same problem. I also tried a different game and it was the same on that also. I've spent my 3rd whole day investigating it now, about a dozen times i've come across things i thought would fix it but each time it hasn't 

If i take the cmos out that will wipe the whole computer, yes? Then i can reload windows and start from scratch? I'm so fed up now i don't care about wiping everything and starting afresh.


----------



## xx. (Oct 23, 2016)

Disregard this thread please, seriously, I have the solution. My computer just spoke to me and asked to be taken for swimming lessons.....


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

xx. said:


> Disregard this thread please, seriously, I have the solution. My computer just spoke to me and asked to be taken for swimming lessons.....


I'm not sure what you mean by this.


----------

